# Dispatch interview question



## mqc1079 (Jan 12, 2005)

I am interviewing in the next couple weeks for a full-time Fire/Police/EMS dispatch position for a medium sized town. I have no experience in dispatching however, I am a Firefighter. 

Does anyone have any advice that could help me be better prepared for my interview?

Thank You


----------

